# Just a little brag-



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

A couple weeks ago my rott Kodi got his IPO1 at OG Ohio Hundesport under SV Judge Hermann Schaemann. He was High IPO1 and also overall High In Trial. 90-80-91.


----------



## Denise King (May 31, 2009)

Congratulations ! That's wonderful!


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Well done.I competed at that club on John Nausbeem's club field (OG Ohio Hundesport Club , in the '80s with a Malinois schH11 high in trial as well with a GSD male high schH 111 ,under Judge Wiegert.. At that time John's son was the trial decoy.My Malinois on the courage test , picked him up & carried him back 10 feet, shook the s...t out of him , preventing any type of forward drive. Judge's comment " you control the decoy , you control the judge " Great club , & great hospitality shown to all competitors.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

That's a little before my time Paul. Was there even such a thing as a Malinois back then?


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

Skip , good one , as a matter of fact , the Malinois back then were some of the first in the country, when there was N.A.S.A. ( North American Schutzhund Association. ) Back then there were also team competitions , with three different dogs( breeds) as well on the team .I had bred Malinois for ten years after breeding Dobermans. Much happened before your time lol.
Paul C.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Big congrats!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Big Congrats, Skip! Nice work. Hope to catch you soon


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Well done!!


----------

